# Any body seen on for sale?



## mtt.tr (11 Apr 2010)

Im after i jig similar to the one attached to the machine anybody know where i can get one?
http://www.axminster.co.uk/src/froogle/product-Axminster-AWDWSG-Wetstone-Grinder-781392.htm


----------



## Sportique (11 Apr 2010)

Just to clarify:

do you mean the right-angle drive unit, or the tool holder, or, maybe, both?

I think a similar tool holder is made by Tormek, but I have no idea about the right-angle drive.

Dave


----------



## mtt.tr (11 Apr 2010)

the complete bit that sits on / above the wetstone


----------



## Chems (12 Apr 2010)

Ring up axminster and tell them you broke that bit of your machine an need a replacement, I'd be shocked if they couldn't get that part of the unit for you. I've rang them up for parts of machines a few times and they haven't failed me.


----------



## Tony Spear (13 Apr 2010)

The grinder itself is very similar to the Perform one that Axminster sell which is/was available under many other names.

It looks to me as though Axy may have made a simple adaptation to take the Tormek (and Sheppach?) jigs.

The gouge sharpening attachment shown in Axy's images certainly looks very similar to the Tormek.

Very neat idea if you can't find the money for the Tormek!


----------



## Tony Spear (13 Apr 2010)

Looking at it even more closely, it appears that the jig itself is simply fitted in place of the gearbox endcover. I wonder if the screw centre are the same as on my cheapo? And if so, would they sell it as a spare.

It also might take the Jet whetstone jigs, which opens up all sorts of possibilities for a cheap sharpening system!

I do see however that Axy are out of stock of virtually the entire Jet system!


----------



## woodsworth (15 Apr 2010)

I have that grinder if you want to buy it. Make me a reasonable offer and i'll ship it. Then you'll have the bits on top and the grinder to do with what you want.


----------

